# Help!!Memphis 16-MC 1.1000 amplifier



## Pedro14 (Feb 1, 2012)

does anyone know if this amp is legit ? I've recently bought an arc audio amp that said it pushes 1000 watts and it clearly doesn't I just don't want to end up buying a bring amp again, here's the link Class D MClass Amplifiers from Memphis Car Audio

@4 ohms - 275w
@ 2 ohms - 550w 
@1 ohm - 1100w

Your advice will be greatly appreciated !!!


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

How do you know your amp "clearly doesnt" produce its 1000 watts? did you have it tested or are you just not happy with the results? maybe it has something to do with your sub, or enclosure, or install. the memphis is solid, but the arc should be as well


----------

